# South Shields- parking



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm going up to a convention at The Customs House in South Shields from 12th - 15th March.
Does anyone know of any local sites/parking, that I can use? I did try the database, but it didn't come up with anything.
Any help much appreciated.

Dave


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

http://www.northumbrianleisure.co.uk/SandHavenHolidaypark.html

Try this one, sea views, open 1st March

Charlie


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

Charlie, very many thanks.
The blurb I got from South Shields Council, included details about this site, but said it didn't have m/homes.
Thanks to your note, I checked the website, and they do ... great. I will book in tomorrow.

regards,

Dave


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Magicman

We are hoping to stay at SandHaven later in the year, could you let us know your opinion of the place. The site is listed in the campsite data base perhaps you could add a review.
Many thanks 
Brisey.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Whenever we go back to see the relatives in Shields we mean to check the site out and as usual never get time ! Since it was privatised they did a fair bit of digging so maybe they have created some hardstandings. Certainly when you drive past all you can see are statics. One day we may take the van up and let the relations off for a change, so yes please Dave, let us know how you get on.
Divn't forget yer dicshunary !! 

Regards

Mike


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

Will take notes and report back.
Apparently, they now have some hardstandings for 'tourers', but will let you know.

Dave


----------



## Basby (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Magicman,

I don't know if you have been to the South Tynside convention before, but if not this may be helpful. The campsite is very close to the convention hotel which is about 2 miles from the Custom House.

For the day sessions there is plent of parking near the Custom Housr at abot £2+ per day. In the evening there is a free bus from the hotel anf back so you can get to the gala shows Friday and Saturday without driving. I've not used the site but spoke to them a few months ago and they confirmed that they do take motorhomes.

May see you there.


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

Spooky- what is your 'real' name - PM me by all means.

Will keep an eye out for you.

Dave (Andrews)


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi.....I am a genuine ''SAND DANCER'' and can confirm that the site is good and certainly takes motorhomes......the grassy area nearest to the coast road/beach is lovely. ( Well, as long as its dry ! )
Have stayed there a couple of times when back home for family weddings, but never in wet weather...quite an achievement for Shields !!!!!
There is also a site along Quarry Lane which is the road up past the Marsden inn........( just up from Marsden Rock .......on the 'back road' to Whitburn ) which does GREAT food.....site is OK but bit exposed and too far out of town for you.

Have a great time in Geordie land.

Lynda


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Hi.....I am a genuine ''SAND DANCER'' and can confirm that the site is good and certainly takes motorhomes......the grassy area nearest to the coast road/beach is lovely. ( Well, as long as its dry ! )
Have stayed there a couple of times when back home for family weddings, but never in wet weather...quite an achievement for Shields !!!!!
There is also a site along Quarry Lane which is the road up past the Marsden inn........( just up from Marsden Rock .......on the 'back road' to Whitburn ) which does GREAT food.....site is OK but bit exposed and too far out of town for you.

Have a great time in Geordie land.

Lynda


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

good job, we have family in sunderland and usually stay at cc site in durham. this will be much better.


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for that, Lynda.
I'm leaving in the early hours of Wed. morning, hoping to beat the works traffic- certainly at this end (London).

Will take notes and report, as promised.

Dave


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Safe journey and I hope it all goes swimmingly (pun intended) Looking forward to hearing how it all went

Mike


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

A bit late in coming back, but ...

I got there and back in one piece.
The site itself is very clean and well looked after by a very friendly warden and his wife. He told me that before it was privately owned, it was a coucil owned site and not looked/updated as it should have been.
I did not see any hard standings for 'tourers', but the warden told me that this was 'in the pipeline' as was a new shower block. No time scale was mentioned, so I get the impression that it is a 'don't hold your breath' scenario.
There was a water supply and an Elsan toilet disposal place (not in the same place, I would add).
The site cost me £18.00 per night (off season rates) which, I guess is a tad expensive, but still cheaper than the £75.00 a night (b & b only) hotel the others were staying in.
£10.00 deposit for key to shower/loo block.
The EHU supply was 16 amps.
I did use the shower and toilet block - why, read on!

On arrival I parked up and hooked up, made a cup of tea (water from a carrier, to be used only for drinking water) and read my newspaper - this is the life.
Time to make a loo visit - decided to check it was all in order bfore I 'went'. Couldn't operate the flush/slider thing; it wouldn't turn. No problem, I went to the loo block.
Heated up some tinned beans and sausage, buttered a couple of slices of bread, made some more tea, then sat down and enjoyed it - this is the life.
Time to get ready for the first meet at the HQ hotel. Wash up, shower, shave, get changed and away - don't think so!
I had forgotten to fill the water tank, so it was empty.
Consequently could not use the loo anyway.
Forgot to take any soap.
Forgot to take washing up liquid.
No plug to put in the sink.
No plastic bowl.

I did remember to pack my shaving gear, so went across to the shower block and showered using 'wash and go' shampoo. Quite an experience in itself.
I never did fill the water tank - newby shyness, I guess.

However, I thoroughly enjoyed my three days.

Any questions?

Dave


----------



## savannah (May 1, 2005)

Glad you had a good time Dave.......think you are right about the "hold your breath" scenario !! I had to smile at your "shyness" at filling up with water.......after many years I still have that, over emptying the loo (VERY embarrasing incident in Portugal compounded it ! ).  
Remember in future to keep your van supply of essentials IN the van !  
But you know that now.....
anyway......enjoy your next trip......

Lynda


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dave 

Thanks for the report, glad to hear you had a good time.
I have phoned the site and tried to book for a weekend in September, It is the weekend of the Great North Run and they are already fully booked.
We have now decided to visit Castlerigg Farm at Keswick instead.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hi Dave and thanks for the report. Sounds like another option next time we go back to see the folks (what's left of them !) as you say, a tad expensive but not outrageous.
I'll keep a sheepish silence over your memory lapses, I mean we *never * forget anything - much !

regards

Mike


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

ChilliK said:


> Hi Dave and thanks for the report. Sounds like another option next time we go back to see the folks (what's left of them !) as you say, a tad expensive but not outrageous.
> 
> Mike


Not outrageous? Blimey, Dave didn't say he went with anyone so assuming he was on his own, in March, that's b......y outrageous. I have never paid that much for a night for two of us even in the high season, * anywhere*!

Harvey


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

*overnight saltburn-by-the-sea*

Hello,
has anyone stayed overnight recently at the car park adjacent to the pier at saltburn,used to ride at a hillclimb there untill it got banned,car park was then used as the paddock.very handy for fishing from the pier.
Thank you.
Pete and Joan.


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

Harvey - yup, I was on my own.

Dave


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hello Dave,
thank you.
Pete.


----------



## 108777 (Dec 17, 2007)

Not outrageous? Blimey, Dave didn't say he went with anyone so assuming he was on his own, in March, that's b......y outrageous. I have never paid that much for a night for two of us even in the high season, * anywhere*!

Harvey[/quote]

That's what comes of spouting off on something I know nowt about ! I'm still not 100% into this van lark, being the reluctant driver and gofer, and leave the details to the (enthusiastic) better half who did remark that it was expensive when I read out Dave's post. Lesson - keep the gob shut unless you know what you are on about !!

regards

Mike


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

ChilliK said:


> That's what comes of spouting off on something I know nowt about !


Don't worry Dave, you'll see a lot of that on here      

For 'lone travellers', if you are a C& CC member ( that's the Camping and Caravanning Club ) they charge per person, and no pitch fee unless you want electric hookup, when a 'service pitch' is usually £3.20 extra. So without electric, you could pay as little as £5 ( or maybe even less ) for a night with full campsite facilities.

Harvey


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Harvey.
My wife would have been with me (it would have been the same price) but she has booked all her holiday allowance.

I'm a CC member, but will look into the C & CC - looks 'interesting', especially the way they have their charging system.

Dave


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

magicman said:


> I'm a CC member, but will look into the C & CC - looks 'interesting', especially the way they have their charging system.
> 
> Dave


............. and if you are lucky to be 55 or over you get an 'age concession' in some seasons and that makes it even cheaper: mind you, if you don't get the age concession you can still pay as much as in the CC if there are two of you and you want electric, on some sites in some seasons.


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

I also am a cc member,but c&cc looks very interesting,mind you have just booked for three nights next week at cc site park coppice near coniston beautiful site,joan self dog and van elec included £29.70.so £9.30 per night not bad. 
Pete.


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

This site has helped me greatly this past few months with my MH questions.
Now I must thank Harvey for helping me feel good about being over 55 - wasn't enjoying it until I read that  

Dave


----------

